# Yanky ebay winning bidder.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

God I'm on a fucking roll tonight.

I sold my Treamcast on ebay. The auction closed today. Done alright out of it and got £178. 

Just received an e-mail from the retarded Yank who won the auction:

"I also want to ask you for a huge favor, i honestly get paid every 15 days. (2 weeks) at my job, so i get a paycheck every two weeks on a Friday, can you please allow me to pay to the maximum day of May 16 2009?
If I'm able to get money earlier then that, I'll pay for it right away, please allow a maximum waiting till may 16 2009. I would appreciate it thank you"

*NO YOU FUCKING CAN'T YOU USELESS FUCKING TWAT! IF YOU COULDN'T AFFORD IT YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE FUCKING BID ON IT FFS!! :x *

I need to MOT my car next week and it's likely to need some work doing. Shall I just say to matey, "Sorry mate. I knew it would need work doing but I don't get paid until the 21st so is it alright if I pop back then and pay?".

Jesus wept. Some fucking people. :evil:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

always works at my local garage.

stop being a miserable coont and let the poor yank have it for free :lol:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> God I'm on a fucking roll tonight.
> 
> I sold my Treamcast on ebay. The auction closed today. Done alright out of it and got £178.
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem with some Twat in Manchester, bought a mobile phone off me and tried all sorts of stalling tactics, I was not amused :evil: 
In the end he got someone else to pay for it for him through Paypal, still took 10 days though and of course you can't give poor feedback to a buyer!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

fishface said:


> and of course you can't give poor feedback to a buyer!


Exactly. And that's fucking wrong as well!!

I've mailed the 2nd highest and offered it to him. Then, if he accepts, the other twat can go take a flying one!!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > and of course you can't give poor feedback to a buyer!
> ...


Dead right if you ask me, but I bet the first twat gives YOU negative feedback!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I've just e-mailed him in a way that would politely suggest it best that he didn't!!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh god. What did you say to him?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

"I would consider this a warning not to bid on items unless you have the money in future. You will earn a bad reputation on ebay by doing this and gain non-paying strikes against your account. On this occasion I will not raise a non-paying strike and I think we should both put this down to experience."

Or in other words ..."Please, please, please don't give me negative feedback mister".


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

PMSL

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Neil yr 'take no shit' attitude cracks me up!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

whats your ebay name neil? just so i dont bid on any of your items :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Adam RRS said:


> PMSL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Neil yr 'take no shit' attitude cracks me up!


 :lol: Thanks Flip Flop.

The cnut's just left me negative feedback now. Taken my score from 100% down to 98.2%! :x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> Adam RRS said:
> 
> 
> > PMSL
> ...


I think you can still complain to EBAY about it and get it removed...


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

If he's already given you negative feedback, you may as well give him the unpaid strike :evil:

The new feedback system is pants, I had a non paying bidder who received a negative strike for not paying, and all I could do was leave positive feedback (or none at all) No way to warn other sellers he was an ar*shole


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You have to wait 7 days before starting the 'unpaid strike' process! :?

I have complained to ebay and received the following:

"Hello Neil,

Thank you for your email. Please allow me to do my best to assist you
regarding your report about this member.

I'm sorry to hear that your buyer didn't pay for this item,
and I understand your frustration at receiving negative feedback even
though your buyer didn't complete the purchase.

Please be informed that feedback can be removed under certain
circumstances, for example if the buyer doesn't respond to an Unpaid
Item Dispute and receives a Strike.

Any Detailed Seller Ratings left by the buyer are also withdrawn--they
will no longer contribute to your average scores.

Here's what you should do now:

If you haven't already, I recommend you file an Unpaid Item Dispute. If
the buyer doesn't respond in the Dispute Console the feedback they have
already left for you will be removed. Also, a feedback can be removed
depending on the outcome of our investigation either through the
communication left within the dispute console or by email/eBay messages.

For more detailed information on Unpaid Item disputes and feedback
removal, copy these links into a new browser window:

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/tp/unpaid- ... ocess.html
http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/feedback/l ... leges.html

Rest assured that if the criteria for feedback removal are met, both
your feedback score and Detailed Seller Rating will be recalculated once
the feedback has been removed.

Neil, I trust that this information is helpful and that your eBay sales
run more smoothly in the future.

Kind regards,

Julian Edington
eBay Customer Support"

Actually Julian you've been no fucking help whatsoever.

Only a year to wait before the negative feedback disappears. What a complete Yanky cock! :x


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Things are really tight in yankee land. Give the guy a break


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Keep his username handy then wait till he sells something and stick in a silly bid then dont pay and do the same to him :twisted:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

SVStu said:


> Keep his username handy then wait till he sells something and stick in a silly bid then dont pay and do the same to him :twisted:


im up for that


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I filed a 'Non paying alert' against him, waited for his response and closed it immediately so that he got a 'Non payment strike' against his account.

He mailed me again and so I responded, in my usual polite manner, and told him to do one and fuck off! 

Have now mailed ebay to ask them if they will remove the negative feedback from my account.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> so I responded, in my usual polite manner


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Top man, he's obviously so dumb as to not realise he should not have responded


----------

